# Prospective Marriage Visa



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

Hello to all! if anyone has some time and advise i would love to hear from you...... i have read many posts but especially how best top prepare a vis app, however i really want to get feedback on my personel situation as im worried i might be light on relationship history. 

I am currently on my way to handing in our application... our biggest problem is our relationship has very much been a holiday/internet couple (she is indonesian). We met when i holidayed in bali, and have spoken every day since (one year ago). i have travelled to bali twice since and we are going to thailand in a month. all up though we have only spent 15 days or so actually together in person + the 10 in thailand. i am worried this wont be enough to satisfy the criterea..... anyway this is what im planning on handing in

-Relationship history of both.
-20 Printed photos together plus about 6 with friends and us at a few nightclubs.
-Phone bill showing msgs and calls to her.
-Hotel booking sheet showing both our names in bali
- 25 pages of Facebook msgs (our most frequest contact- i could do over 800 pages if i really wanted but i figure they wont want all that)
- Skype call logs
- a couple of emails
- Stat dec from family and my friend who has also met her
- plane tickets for our upcomming thailand holiday
- reciepts of moneygram i sent her to help pay for application (i figure a showing of fincancial support)
-NOIM with my siginiture and my celbrants with planned date of marriage
- Translations and copies of passport, ID, Birth Cert
-Police clearance 
- A letter from my employers telling my pay, and fact that i have worked there for over two years. 


do you think this will be enough? im worried we are light on our history.....

secondly when doing all these evidence should i do a stat dec for each saying "i declare the following fb/skype calls etc, are a true and accurate account of our fb/skype conversations?...... if i have an original letter from work do i need it to be notaries or stat dec or will it be fine?....

if anyone else has any ideas or suggestion i would greatly appreciate it 

oh and one last thing i was told it is a good idea to do medicals before they ask to speed up the process..... is this true? can we do it without having a reference number etc?

many thanks in advance guys  
and for those of you who work on this site, on behalf of everyone: Thank you for the great job you do here!


----------



## whitestarheart (May 27, 2010)

Hi there
Go through the "Part 1 Document Checklist", part of the 47sp form, which lists in detail the forms you must provide with your application. You have to be absolutely spot on with giving them what they ask for - we sat down with the checklist and documents and ticked it off as we went through to make sure it was all there. 
I think it's a good idea to give as much information as possible with your app.
I understand your situation, I have spent two holidays with my fiance in Canada, but he has not been to Australia, we met over 3 years ago, so yes it is difficult to provide evidence of your relationship when you're living apart for most of the time! 
I think it's really important to include in your individual statements how you communicate and how often and how you work to maintain your relationship even though you're living apart. Do you have any mutual friends on Facebook that could do a stat dec for you as further supporting evidence of your relationship?
Good luck with everything, hope all goes well for you both!


----------



## znuff007 (Jan 26, 2011)

prospective is easier to get than the spousal one ... if you have proof of you communicating etc. then it shouldnt be a problem except .. well the 12 month thing. 

im so happy we got married


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think you need to get stat.decs for all your skype and facebook print outs. I included the original prints in my husband's application and the CO accepted that.

I think they just want to see a general committment between the two of you, so don't get too wrapped up in making everything "legal".

I just wrote one stat.dec explaining certain pieces of evidence, and wrote a final paragraph stating that all the evidence was legit and any notes I had written on evidence were also true. Seemed to work for me, so don't see why you can't try the same.


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> I don't think you need to get stat.decs for all your skype and facebook print outs. I included the original prints in my husband's application and the CO accepted that.
> 
> I think they just want to see a general committment between the two of you, so don't get too wrapped up in making everything "legal".
> 
> I just wrote one stat.dec explaining certain pieces of evidence, and wrote a final paragraph stating that all the evidence was legit and any notes I had written on evidence were also true. Seemed to work for me, so don't see why you can't try the same.


Thanks Guys- I have gone with a stat dec saying the information is correct. we have both done a 4 page hiustory of relationship, however i am now doing a one page stat dec for each of the follow: social contact, commitment, nature of household and fincancial- its a bit hard for those of us who have not lived together... do you think this part is as important for prospective marriage than say a partner?


----------



## hazeleyes3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum! Good on you for beginning to take this big step Mark!

I'm in the same boat as you... Wrapping my head around it myself but you got it all under your belt. 

How has it been going? Have you lodged your application yet...


----------



## Gene (Jun 26, 2011)

*Welocme*



hazeleyes3 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum! Good on you for beginning to take this big step Mark!
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy your time with us and are able to get the information that you need too.

Gene


----------



## Aussie-Canuck (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I'm sure there are a lot of people on here in the same boat as you. Our situation was very similar. I had been to visit my fiance in Canada once, and he has been to Australia a few times, but only the once back in April to visit me. Providing proof of the relationship can be hard. We included all boarding passes of our trips, photographs together, facebook messages, emails (we had a lot as it was one of the best ways for us to communicate together and fill in a lot of time at work ) phone records, receipts for different things each of us has paid for or transferred to each other. We also included 2 stat decs from both of us, explaining our relationship, how we met, what we both hope for in the future and 2 stat decs from friends in Australia that have met my fiance as well and watched our relationship progress. A couple of weeks ago, my fiance gathered some more information from the time he lodged the Visa, which was on April 27, until now and submitted it to show we are still communicating every day, and still want this more than anything. We are sitting at the 107 day mark for waiting now. It's very frustrating but I know it will be worth every second of waiting in the end.

Good luck with your application and hopefully it will go through quickly


----------



## whitestarheart (May 27, 2010)

Just a quick update, my fiance got an email from Ottawa to go ahead with medicals and police checks. Something at long last! 
Hang in there!!!


----------



## Aussie-Canuck (Apr 30, 2011)

whitestarheart said:


> Just a quick update, my fiance got an email from Ottawa to go ahead with medicals and police checks. Something at long last!
> Hang in there!!!


Sofie that is great news! We saw a post from a member named Savage yesterday who lodged their app in Toronto (which I understand is processed in Ottawa too). They lodged theirs 8 days prior to us in April and had just had contact from a CO. Seems there is movement in the Ottawa processing department at the moment! Wheeee! Here's hoping your fiance gets the checks done quickly and hoping we hear something very soon too!


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info guys.

I sent the application 2 weeks ago and last week we got our confirmation. We are going travelling to thailand next week and when we come back shes going to get her medicals done and have them sent in. Im thinking of doing the same thing as you aussie and sending in further proof of communication in say a couple months, including more phootos of Thaialnd.


----------



## Aussie-Canuck (Apr 30, 2011)

MArk Harrison said:


> Thanks so much for the info guys.
> 
> I sent the application 2 weeks ago and last week we got our confirmation. We are going travelling to thailand next week and when we come back shes going to get her medicals done and have them sent in. Im thinking of doing the same thing as you aussie and sending in further proof of communication in say a couple months, including more phootos of Thaialnd.


We just figured it can't hurt, only help. Have fun in Thailand


----------



## trombone (Jul 26, 2011)

I posted my fiancee's application at a Canberra post office early-ish July 2011 and my fiancee was advised that it had being given to a case worker July 26. I was surprised how quickly it took. I just hope that the rest of the application will be approved just as quickly. We sent off everything at once. My fiancee sent me all of her completed documents and I had to wait a while to get some letters from former employers etc before lodging all of it. Whilst we thought about sending things in drips and draps, we decided it would be best to mail it all together. All we have to wait for now is the email from the embassey


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

*Email*

I have just recieved an email requesting medicals....... is this a good sign or will they likly ask for more information later on?.... it was a month since they recieved our application... i was advised it would be upto 8 weeks so im hoping this is a good sign.... any thought?


----------



## Aussie-Canuck (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Mark,

I'd look at it as a good sign. It at least means they are looking at your application. As long as you've got everything else in order that they need, they shouldn't need anything else. We heard nothing from them on our application until just recently, requesting a new letter from the Registry stating our re-scheduled marriage date as we had notified them that we had to change the date due to the visa not being approved. They've asked for nothing else, but that. We are now sitting at 134 Days of waiting and we're holding out hope that the letter they have received will be the final thing needed for it to be granted. We never did get assigned a CO throughout the process.

Did you end up sending in more information after your trip to Thailand?

Cathy



MArk Harrison said:


> I have just recieved an email requesting medicals....... is this a good sign or will they likly ask for more information later on?.... it was a month since they recieved our application... i was advised it would be upto 8 weeks so im hoping this is a good sign.... any thought?


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

Hi Cathy

No i have decided i dont want to overdo it. I think if they require more information they will ask for it. So what I have decided is to start building evidence of continued relationship, ie photos facebook coversations, phone records so if they ask for it i can send it off ina few days. 

I thinkt hat sending them more and more info might slow the process down, so i figure ill let them do their job and give them whatever they require as quickly as possible


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Last Week my girlfirend recieved a reply from immigration and our allocated Case officer. He requested we send him the medcials and nothing else- he also added no interview was required at this time- being indonesia this is a high risk country but we recieved this reply only a month after they recieved the application.....( i was suprised it came this quickly) 

does anyone know how far into the process this is? or any advice as to what we might expect next? ro where we might be on the timeline?


----------



## Selly00 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello fellow Canadians!

I am currently awaiting a PMV, I submitted my Medical and Police check on September 14th, I have a few questions? do they usually call you or email to let you know that a CO is assigned and that your visa is granted? 
My fiance is Australian we have a January wedding booked, hopefully I'll hear something really soon! 

Good Luck to everyone who is going through this long process, it will definately be worth the wait!


----------



## Selly00 (Sep 29, 2011)

MArk Harrison said:


> Thanks Guys- I have gone with a stat dec saying the information is correct. we have both done a 4 page hiustory of relationship, however i am now doing a one page stat dec for each of the follow: social contact, commitment, nature of household and fincancial- its a bit hard for those of us who have not lived together... do you think this part is as important for prospective marriage than say a partner?


Hey Mark, my fiance and I had a couple pages written on our stat dects, how we met, where we have travelled, who we have met. also our parents and 2 of our best friends wrote stat decs as well. we also mentioned and explained as to why we have not yet lived together, simply state that you are awaiting for a PMV and that you plan on saving money for your future plans together in AUS

Good Luck!


----------



## trombone (Jul 26, 2011)

Selly00 said:


> Hello fellow Canadians!
> 
> I am currently awaiting a PMV, I submitted my Medical and Police check on September 14th, I have a few questions? do they usually call you or email to let you know that a CO is assigned and that your visa is granted?
> My fiance is Australian we have a January wedding booked, hopefully I'll hear something really soon!
> ...


OK. They will probably email you to aknowledge that they have received the paperwork. Then they will email you to announce that you have a case officer. They will generally do most things by email. Also, be patient- I know that it can be stressful but they will contact you if they need further documentation. We had ours approved within the last week. A huge load off our shoulders. Good Luck!


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

Selly00 said:


> Hello fellow Canadians!
> 
> I am currently awaiting a PMV, I submitted my Medical and Police check on September 14th, I have a few questions? do they usually call you or email to let you know that a CO is assigned and that your visa is granted?
> My fiance is Australian we have a January wedding booked, hopefully I'll hear something really soon!
> ...


Hi Selly, We submitted our medicals on the second, I know that the CO has the results but she wont tell me what they are just that they have been 'updated in the system'... have you heard any news in regards to your medicals?....


----------



## Selly00 (Sep 29, 2011)

hi mark

I called the embassy not too long ago, and asked if my medical and police check arrived she said yes. I don't have a case officer yet nor have i heard about my visa being approved. I hope i hear something soon so I can just book my flight already! do you know if there is any way I could find out what the progress is on our visa? or is it a bad idea for me to call them?


----------



## MArk Harrison (May 31, 2011)

Hi Selly

I think we would all love to know where our visa is upto, however it doesnt work like that unfortunatly. Many people dont find out anything until they at least get offered an interview (which is usually the last stage of the process) or until the visa is granted. 

I have noticed some people get 'sent for final decision' notifications but not always. unfortunatly you just have to hang in there and try not to overthink or overworry, it will be done when its dfone... this is a government department after all  goodluck!


----------



## FifiBucky (May 1, 2012)

I'm from Mauritius and will be getting married to a Mauritian guy in September. He has been in Australia for the past 16 years. He is an Australian Citizen. He is actually in New Zealand since 1 year regarding work purposes. He has got a new job offer in Sydney where he will join in about 1 month. We will probably get married in Sydney or Perth. I will apply for my Prospective Marriage Visa in 1 month here at the Austalian High Commission of Mauritius and just have some questions about the NOIM which I have to produce together with my visa application.

1. My fiancé is in New Zealand, can he download the NOIM and sign it in the presence of an authorised person like a notary public?

2. Should that authorised person also certified copies of my fiancé's birth certificate, passport etc?

3. What about me? I have read that only one person may sign the NOIM and the other before the wedding ceremony. Is it ok if I don't sign and my fiancé sends the form to the celebrant?

4. On the NOIM there are fields that the bride also has to fill in, and produce documents like the birth certificate etc. Should I make a copy of each and send it to my fiancé before he sends everything to the celebrant or is it not necessary for me to send the copies for the time being?

5. If I have to send him all the documents, should they be all certified?

6. If I need to send him my documents to send to the celebrant, should I scan them and send to him or by mail?

I know there are so many questions but I'm so stressed out with the Visa.

Hoping you will be able to help me.


----------



## go tham (Mar 2, 2012)

FifiBucky said:


> I'm from Mauritius and will be getting married to a Mauritian guy in September. He has been in Australia for the past 16 years. He is an Australian Citizen. He is actually in New Zealand since 1 year regarding work purposes. He has got a new job offer in Sydney where he will join in about 1 month. We will probably get married in Sydney or Perth. I will apply for my Prospective Marriage Visa in 1 month here at the Austalian High Commission of Mauritius and just have some questions about the NOIM which I have to produce together with my visa application.
> 
> 1. My fiancé is in New Zealand, can he download the NOIM and sign it in the presence of an authorised person like a notary public?
> 
> ...


When you are stressed out, it makes it hard, so my advice is to keep it simple and so the answer to your NOIM questions, in every instance is YES.
1. Yes. He can download the NOIM and have it signed in front of a notary ( you should check the list on the NOIM itself when you are out of the country)
2. Yes. They will want to see certified copies of his identification papers.
3. Yes. He can sign it, send it in and the celebrant can confirm your paperwork prior to the ceremony ( so you will need certified copies of passport, birth, ID records) Keep those with you but you will need them on the day.)
4. Yes, Certify everything. To within an inch of its life!
5. Yes, you can scan them for his peace of mind, but you will need the actual certified copies on the day the celebrant verifies them and has you sign the NOIM which your fiance has previously submitted and signed.

I hope it all goes well and that I have not missed any bits that were causing you stress.


----------



## scubagirl (Feb 23, 2013)

MArk Harrison said:


> Thanks Guys- I have gone with a stat dec saying the information is correct. we have both done a 4 page hiustory of relationship, however i am now doing a one page stat dec for each of the follow: social contact, commitment, nature of household and fincancial- its a bit hard for those of us who have not lived together... do you think this part is as important for prospective marriage than say a partner?


Hi Mark !
Its so good to see that someone else is in the same boat as us..

Me and my partner also live apart mostly and communicate online, thus its also a struggle to provide proof on nature of household & financial since we only live together for 3 months.. I've been following this forum and your situation is one that is most similar with ours.

For now, i am planning to submit copies of our plane tickets n copy of credit card bills to show that we finance the trip together.

please keep updating your status

Keep the Faith !!


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi ya'll... 
Just a quick update... I sponsored my Fiance 6 months & 9 days ago... & tonight I received an email from his CO stating she is happy with his applicn & for him to pick up the evidences he lodged from the Austr High Cmsn in his country & that a final decision will come about by the end of this week / Tues next week at the latest! He does not know about this email yet & I cannot wait to share it with him in the morning, if God wills!!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

That is GREAT news, Wait!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> That is GREAT news, Wait!!!!! So happy for you!


Thank you college girl! I was getting SO sick of being without my Fiance that I put my house up for rent recently! ..  looks like I will be calling the real estate today


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all, 

My Fiance got his Visa granted today (12.03.13).

God Bless you all & all the best with the wait!


----------



## leesha (Jan 17, 2013)

Wait said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Fiance got his Visa granted today (12.03.13).
> 
> God Bless you all & all the best with the wait!


That is soooo fantastic wait!!! Congratulations  you must feel incredible!


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks leesha.. 

Yeah.. feels pretty good I guess!
After all the waiting.. When you finally get it granted... It's like ok... Now he has to resign his job & give notice... So it'll prob be about another 2-4 weeks b4 he gets here!

I h8 the w8!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My Fiance got his Visa granted today (12.03.13).
> 
> God Bless you all & all the best with the wait!


I am SO happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

*Thank you CollegeGirl*


----------



## stasiya696 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Skype Call Logs*

Hello All, 
Does anybody know how to copy the skype call logs? I have a really big problem with technology. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

stasiya696 said:


> Hello All,
> Does anybody know how to copy the skype call logs? I have a really big problem with technology. Thanks in advance!


We did a screen shots and pasted it in a word document. You can also get the call history online through Skype account but it only goes back 6 months.


----------



## stasiya696 (Apr 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> We did a screen shots and pasted it in a word document. You can also get the call history online through Skype account but it only goes back 6 months.


Thank you so much! I did the screen shots, but our skype history goes three years back, so it's impossible to copy it. Also tried to copy fb messages, but agan it doesn't show me more than 6 months or something. Did your CO say something about the screenshots, some other evidence apart from photos, and boarding passes required?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

stasiya696 said:


> Thank you so much! I did the screen shots, but our skype history goes three years back, so it's impossible to copy it. Also tried to copy fb messages, but agan it doesn't show me more than 6 months or something. Did your CO say something about the screenshots, some other evidence apart from photos, and boarding passes required?


The co won't tell you what to provide it is up to you to provide them with all your evidence you have and then they make the decision based on that information.


----------



## stasiya696 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you so much. Hope we'll get a CO soon.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Mish said:


> We did a screen shots and pasted it in a word document. You can also get the call history online through Skype account but it only goes back 6 months.


Yep same, we had some Facetime calls and i just took a screen shot using the phone and sent it as images to my email, pasted it into MS Word and 4 pics per page.


----------

